# One person's trash is another's treasure



## aaronphetamine (4 February 2008)

Ok so heres my quick story

I work at a Bank part time while I'm at Uni and today this elderly man came in and handed me 5 old australian 20dollar paper notes as he wanted to swap them over to new polymer notes..

So i swapped them over to him and asked him where he found them, and he proceeded to tell me that he was renovating the bathroom and infact found them in a container in the the back of a cupboard of all places. The notes were in terrific condition for a note that I later found out was printed in 1983 it was in near perfect condition, even the ink print still had that crisp raised feel to it, and this was the same with all 5 notes.

After the customer left I noticed that the serial numbers on all the of the notes were consecutive... this combined with the fact that the notes were in such good quality prompted me to investigate the "worth" of these old paper notes

I called a few auction houses / coin & note collection shops and looked on eBay and on websites and I came to realised that collectors seemed to value very highly consecutive serial number notes and obviously notes in perfect or near perfect condition.

Final estimates on my $100 worth of old $20 notes - between $300-$600 depending on how keen someone is to buy them..

So naturally I withdrew $100 from my account and asked for it all in $20 dollar notes... old $20 dollar notes! hehe.

So now they sit in my old biology textbook getting ultra flat 

For all you avid note collectors out there, I have in my hot little hands

5 Consecutive R408 Johnston/Stone 1983 aUNC VHC 540400 - 540404 notes.

I remember seeing on current affairs shows stories where one persons trash has been anothers treasures!

I urge you all to check for old monies, and ESPECIALLY if they are in consective series!

I was also told to look out for new polymer $20 notes that had the beginning of a serial number of JC 06.

Im stuck between wanting to sell these notes or keeping them and starting my own collection!

http://www.monetariumadelaide.com.au/Live Decimal notes.html

Thanks for reading.
Aaron.


----------



## alankew (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today !One persons trash, anothers treasure*

Aaron not advice or anything but this is something that i have been looking at doing,I personally would look at it as "its just $100"put into a speccy,not as if you are going to miss it,wait a few more years and it might be a 20 bagger.Mule coins are something to look out for,not got lucky yet but there is a $1 worth about $1200Take a look on ebay


----------



## roland (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

My Grandmother passed on a 2 gallon bucket filled to the brim of threepence and sixpence pieces to one of my cousins - I wonder what that would be worth today?


----------



## sam76 (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

I purchased a couple of mint Iraqi Dinars a couple of years ago with old man Hussein on them.

Not for value but for history

nice score though


----------



## Stan 101 (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Alright. I'll bite... What's a mule coin?


Cheers,


----------



## aaronphetamine (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Yeah ive been on the look out for mule coins recently after reading about them somewhere not too long ago alan, working in the bank i do go through alot of money and coins. Id love to find one! 

I believe a mule coin is a coin that is printed with the Queens head on both sides, but dont quote me!


----------



## alankew (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Never heard of them before but i have my own vending business and was told to look out for them.My understanding is its a $1 coin that was minted in the UK for some reason and they used the 10c Queens head to stamp the coin instead of the normal sized Queens head-the effect is that you have a 2 edges to the outside of the coin(not sure if that makes sense but type in mule on ebay and hopefully there will be an example)Think the ones to look out for are a 1984 and also 2000 $1(dont get too excited like i did when you get a $1 from this year!)There is also a 1966 20c-the 2 of the 20 was stamped with a different character 2 that has a wavy line-sells for about $250 on ebay.I am not a sad old git,just was told this a while ago and now i have a quick squint through the money i collect!In fact just had a look myself and theres loads of the $1 and one wavy20c


----------



## numbercruncher (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



aaronphetamine said:


> I believe a mule coin is a coin that is printed with the Queens head on both sides, but dont quote me!




Thats usually called Brockage, one side will show a mirror image, its caused by the coin not releasing from the die during manufactorer and striking the next coin in the System.

A Mule coin is obverse (Queens Head) and reverse designs not normally seen on the same coin. Good example is the the 2000 $1 coin during manufacture some where minted using a 10c obverse, Average condition would be worth about $500 , Uncirculated condition perhaps as high as 5k.

Actually a coin with the Queens head on both sides would be called a mule if, ie/ A $1 coin with QE on one side and QE from say a 10c die on other would be a Mule.


----------



## Julia (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?


----------



## Nyden (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Julia said:


> I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?




Yes, I thought the same thing.

I'd feel far too guilty to just keep it :


----------



## Buster (4 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

G'Day all,



Julia said:


> I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?




Yes.. Indeed.. That's where I thought he was heading.. but alas..

Interestingly, many many moons ago when we used to have to form up alphabetically on the Ship and file past the Supply Officer each payday, whilst saluting and quoting the last three digits of our service number as we received our pay packets (those were the days..).. Anyway the small denomination notes were being phased out so the writers thought they'd have a joke on one of the young blokes.  They stuffed his pay packet with 50 (Yes Fifty) brand spanking new crisp sequential $1 notes.. 

He took his pay packet down to the Supply Officer after Pay had finished and complained, so they swapped them..  I've often wondered how much they would have been worth had he just tucked them away somewhere..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## aaronphetamine (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Julia said:


> I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?




Dear Julia, unfortunately there can be no contact of this gentlemen due to their being no paper trail whatsoever.
He arrived at the Bank for an exchange of cash, I counted his paper money infront of him and then I counted the polymer money infront of him and we traded notes. I chatted to him for a few minutes and then he left. There was no recordings of any kind taken, and for all I know he might not have even been a customer of the bank I work at!


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Julia said:


> I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?




Aaron here in my humble O has no obligation, moral or otherwise to do that, even on the off chance he could track him down.

Hes taken the initiative to investigate and rightly deserves the rewards, if anything his employer has a claim, Aaron acted on behalf of and in good faith for the company he represents, and seen as it was his lucky day he gets to purchase $500 worth of collectable banknotes from his employer for $100.

If Aaron didnt do the leg work the notes would of been sent to the RBA and destroyed, I say good on this hardworking student, he probably needs the money more than the chap who willingly exchanged it for legal tender anyways.

You guys who think Aaron did the wrong thing, tell me if you walked into a Garage sale and purchased a vase and took it home googled it and discovered it was worth 10x more would you offer it back to the old lady running the garage sale ? Or any of your other assets purchased under discount ?

Im an avid collector, I have a Painting here I recently purchased from a second hand store, I could easily sell it for 100x more than what I paid for it and when I purchased it I knew full well its actual worth, thats Business isnt it ? or have I ripped the poor old shop keeper off ?


( Just for the record I do dispise people who actively and dishonestly prey on the elderly or anyone for that matter for financial gain but it certainly doesnt apply to the thread starter)


----------



## aaronphetamine (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Thank you numbercruncher for that post. 

Let me tell you, to work in a bank you need to have a great deal of morals and ethics, I have many customers who come in to withdraw their pensions and have very bad eye sight, it would be more than easy for me to wishdraw more than they had asked for and simply put the money in my pocket. 

I infact pride myself on the excellent rapport and trust I have with all of my customers and especially with a certain few of them. Despite me being upwards of 50 and 60 years junior of many of my regular customers, they love to come to my window to be served and many wait in line for me to serve them. They are all decent people who are up for a good chat, many have had their spouse pass away and coming to the shops is some of the only human contact they get. Some even brought me choccies for christmas!

To even suggest that I "ripped off" this man is abhorent and totally unfounded!

The 5 twenty dollar notes for all intensive purposes are valued at $100, and thats exactly what I gave the gentleman! If some nutter out there wants to pay over $300 for money worth $100 then thats his or her perogative!

Thank-You again!


----------



## Kimosabi (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Adjusted for inflation, he should have got $1,000

I find it funny how people who work in a bank are expected to have morals and ethics, while the people who run the bank have none....


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Kimosabi said:


> I find it funny how people who work in a bank are expected to have morals and ethics, while the people who run the bank have none....




haha very well pointed out


----------



## Bill M (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

About 20 years ago I took out a withdrawal from an ATM for $100. What came out was 10 x $10 paper notes, brand new and consecutive order. I told my Mother about it and she told me to put them in an envelope and keep them for the future as they were being fazed out. I took Mums advice and it's tucked away in an old briefcase.

I also bought a sheet of "uncut NZ Treaty of Waitangi $10 notes". (32 of them on a sheet)

Where or how is the best way to sell stuff like this?


----------



## Prospector (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Julia said:


> I don't suppose another option would have been to contact the old man and let him know the true value of his notes?




On one hand I kept reading down the post to see whether you had contacted him to let him know, and he said 'Good luck to you young man, you can keep them'  On the other hand, well, the older man should have done that, and it wasn't as though he was the original owner - he just found them stashed by someone else, didn't he.

But wait, there's more - I read your post at 10pm last night and your post did make me look at a hoard (maybe 1,000 of various denominations) of pre-decimal coins my partner has had, well, forever!

So I did a google and found a site that listed all the years, all the coins, and an estimate of their value.  I had done a pre-sort maybe 5 years ago, and on this site I saw that a 1923 Halfpenny was the equivalent of the 1930 Penny, and we all know that story.  I thought, maybe there is one there.

AND THERE IS...............It is the rarest halfpenny ever produced in Australia......now what happens  

Needless to say, the Bank won't see any of it until it has been 'converted'


----------



## ithatheekret (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Auction them don't take 'em to a dealer , then all the collectors and dealers can fight over who wants them the most .


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Prospector said:


> So I did a google and found a site that listed all the years, all the coins, and an estimate of their value.  I had done a pre-sort maybe 5 years ago, and on this site I saw that a 1923 Halfpenny was the equivalent of the 1930 Penny, and we all know that story.  I thought, maybe there is one there.
> 
> AND THERE IS...............It is the rarest halfpenny ever produced in Australia......now what happens
> 
> Needless to say, the Bank won't see any of it until it has been 'converted'




Very Impressive ! 

Id recommend keeping it seperate from the other coins in a safe place any damage could deplete its value !

Does it have much wear on it ? On King Georges crown at the base of, there is a band with Diamond and : shapes , can you see them, not worn out ?


----------



## Boyou (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Hi Prospector,
                 could you provide the address for that valuation site? I just went through my little stash of coinage and found some interersting ones...Interesting thread here...

Cheers


----------



## Pat (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Good thread.

Anyone know if the old 1 & 2 cent coins are worth anything over 1 & 2 cents yet?

My dad has quite a few of these sitting in an old champagne bottle. I think its the size of a magnum (I think it’s called a magnum???) 

Any anomalies to look out for?

I'm sure there are still quite few of these coins out there. Maybe I should wait 50 yrs?


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Pat said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Anyone know if the old 1 & 2 cent coins are worth anything over 1 & 2 cents yet?
> 
> ...




They are worth double their face value approx in copper scrap !

Basic rule for coin values

No 1 = Rarity
No 2 = Condition

Virtually none of the 1 and 2c are worth anything unless they are uncirculated.

You may get a few $ for some of the scarcer .. ie ....

1966 and 1968 Uncirculated 1c = $20
1967 and 68 2c , some where minted without the designers initials 'SD' on the reverse, could be worth 50 to 100 in Uncirculated condition


----------



## Julia (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Aaron, I didn't say you necessarily should have contacted the customer.
My post pretty clearly was just offering it as an option.


----------



## nomore4s (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

lol, this thread is going to have everyone going through their coin jars and kids piggy banks.

NC, we're seeing a new side to you, no doom and gloom, lol:


----------



## The Mint Man (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

I don't suppose anyone knows what a $1 note is worth? I have one full one and one that is, for some reason, ripped in half which I say makes it even more rare I should try to use it as 50c
The full one is similar in description to the thread starters notes in that you can feel the raised ink on it.
My grandmother gave me a heap of these coins and a couple of notes years ago for a somewhat original present, thats how I got them in my hands.
I have never looked into the worth of them.

On another note, I also have an old Playboy lighter that (as far as I know) has never been used. It was my grandfathers. I obtained it when my father was going to sell it at a garage sale for a couple of bucks.... being a bit more sentimental than my father I grabbed it and to this day it's still sitting on a shelf in its original box. I would much appreciate it if someone believes they could tell me if its worth anything, I could forward pics if need be. 

Cheers


----------



## Prospector (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

He he, having posted a question and pix on a coin collectors forum I am alreay getting some nice bids!  :

Lucky they were in our hands before 1985, otherwise CGT here we come!  Doesn't that suck to think that any 'profit' after 1985 from a kids stamp or coin collection could be taxed!

Piccies attached for those interested!

The sight I have been using Boyou is http://www.peterstrich.com.au/oz_coins/coins_pricelist/pre-dec-coins.htm

They are damaged - especially the crown area where only two pearls are present (see, I am already learning the lingo!) but apparently the verdigris can be cleaned off fine, just not by me!  Also, they have been sitting in the bottom of our wood box, oops!.


----------



## Broadside (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

$20 notes from 1983!  wow I remember back in 1983 $20 would go a long way.  You could buy $20 worth of mixed lollies for example.  I don't know how much $20 of mixed lollies cost nowadays as I've grown up but I bet it would cost a lot more than $20!


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



Prospector said:


> He he, having posted a question and pix on a coin collectors forum I am alreay getting some nice bids!  :
> 
> Lucky they were in our hands before 1985, otherwise CGT here we come!  Doesn't that suck to think that any 'profit' after 1985 from a kids stamp or coin collection could be taxed!
> 
> ...




Nice, looks to be in about VF (very fine) condition, Id guess you getting offers around 2k ?

Not a bad coin to keep as an investment was only about 15,000 made.


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



The Mint Man said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows what a $1 note is worth? I have one full one and one that is, for some reason, ripped in half which I say makes it even more rare I should try to use it as 50c
> The full one is similar in description to the thread starters notes in that you can feel the raised ink on it.
> My grandmother gave me a heap of these coins and a couple of notes years ago for a somewhat original present, thats how I got them in my hands.
> I have never looked into the worth of them.
> ...






Once again down to rarity and Condition, ripped one probably valueless, can you read the Signatures and tell me the serial nos?

Quick reference to identify a valuable note is the last digit on the serial no is replaced with a * and referred to as a star replacement note.

Is your lighter made in the 60s ? considering it has original packaging I take a stab and say its worth $200, but alot more in sentimental value 

Dig out your Militaria folks, Medals , Insignia, Daggers etc etc let us know what you find  Death Plaques for example where given to the Family of Diggers who paid the ultimate sacrifice during WW1, there are 10s thousands around and worth around $200 each, Actually one of my Fav items is a death plaque i have from an Uncle whom lied about his age and died as a young teenager defending our Liberties 

This could be an interesting thread all dig out our trash and treasure


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



nomore4s said:


> lol, this thread is going to have everyone going through their coin jars and kids piggy banks.
> 
> NC, we're seeing a new side to you, no doom and gloom, lol:





lol seems I have a reputation, probably mostly stemming from my very Bearish stance in the Realestate thread


----------



## alankew (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Nomore4s id ont think NC has cast off his bear suit yet,if you read his post again if anything he is even more bearish on the value of the A$ quote"Once again down to rarity and Condition, ripped one probably valueless",cant get any more bearish than that


----------



## The Mint Man (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



numbercruncher said:


> Once again down to rarity and Condition, ripped one probably valueless, can you read the Signatures and tell me the serial nos?
> 
> Quick reference to identify a valuable note is the last digit on the serial no is replaced with a * and referred to as a star replacement note.
> 
> ...



I'm really not sure when the lighter was made but it does have a serial No on the bottom, I may take a pic and post it.... Hehe, we should start an ASF antiques roadshow thread.
As for the $1 note, yes the signatures are very clear, its basically like new besides the marks where it has been folded in storage but a while between the pages of a book could iron this out. Its serial No is DKU 021357.

Cheers


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



The Mint Man said:


> Its serial No is DKU 021357.
> 
> Cheers





I think thats a 1982 note, signed by Johnstone and Stone ?

Worth the princely sum of $2. Adjusted for Inflation, thats less than when first issued ?  SHould of spent that bad boy back in 82 lol


----------



## The Mint Man (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

NC, just on the lighter. What I do know is that my grandfather died over 15 years ago so he obviously got it before then.... he was a POW in WW2, In fact there is footage of him that can be seen in one of the John Laws 'in one lifetime' series and I also seen him in the same footage which Today Tonight used in one of their stories a little while back.... In the footage he is sitting there playing cards and you can identify him by a distinctive tattoo on his arm, he was also very skinny so the tattoo is about the only way you could identify him. 
Anyway back to the story, I'm guessing he would have been into playboy in his army years.


----------



## The Mint Man (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*



numbercruncher said:


> I think thats a 1982 note, signed by Johnstone and Stone ?
> 
> Worth the princely sum of $2. Adjusted for Inflation, thats less than when first issued ?  SHould of spent that bad boy back in 82 lol



haha, I guessed as much I'm only 24 so would have been impossible for me to spend back then
I also have a few 50c pieces, to name a few... 
00' millennium year  
91' anniversary of decimal currency
'82 commonwealth games Brisbane
'81 H.R.H the prince of wales and lady diana spencer
'77 Silver Jubilee

Then there is this other one I just noticed, Its about the size of a 10c peice but has a 5 stamped on it with 'new pence' at the top, so I'm guessing this is a 5 pence? on the back it has D.G.REG.FD 1969, and the usual Elizabeth II stamped.

Cheers


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

50c pieces if Uncirculated could be retail $5 each.

5p from England, not certain, but todays exchange rate would put it at about 12 cents ?


----------



## The Mint Man (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

ok NC,
Here is a pic of that Playboy lighter, as you can see its not your average zippo type that you see thousands of on ebay.
Like I said, I don't know if it would be worth much but sentimental value is very high. But it would be interesting to know if it is worth anything.
On the bottom it has, 'Model No. 5500' and it also has 'Japan' in small print suggesting where it was made.


Cheers

EDIT: The pic dosn't do it any justice, it is in very good condition.


----------



## numbercruncher (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Im not much of a lighter buff but considering its made in Japan and the relatively newer style of packaging would suggest its not much older than 20/30 yrs, couldnt really guess on value, I was expecting an older zippo.

Lots of ppl collect lighters, might be a lighter forum around even ?

Cheers.


----------



## Boyou (5 February 2008)

*Re: What happened to me at work today! One person's trash, another's treasure*

Thanks for the info on coin valuation site, Prospector.

Alas, my stash contains very little of value ..not mint cond...not rare.

Congrats on your Ha'penny find 


Was thinking I could value add my coins by drilling some holes and turning them into a wind chime  Love the jingle of small change on my back porch!!

(Perhaps I might be prosecuted for defacing "coin of the realm')  

Happy Days


----------



## Joe Blow (5 February 2008)

After some consideration I have decided to adjust the title of this thread as I felt it was a little too long and could be more concise.


----------



## trading_rookie (7 February 2008)

> Dig out your Militaria folks, Medals , Insignia, Daggers etc etc




@Numbercruncher, what's a good militia site to try and see what you have has any value or not? I have a pocket knife/nail-filer from the 199th Infantry - Vietnam (not sure how I came to own it but I've had it for decades) and am interested in what it's worth...if anything.


----------



## numbercruncher (7 February 2008)

I reckon ebay is the best place to get an Idea of what the market is willing to pay for things, or just google the specific Item.

Most the good price guides are still in paper form.

I would suggest your pocket knife would be of little value, comes back to rarity and demand, was probably issued to all the 199th which was a big unit.

A good example of Demand playing a huge role, German WW2 helmets of which millions were made fetch like $500, yet the British helmet $50!


----------



## trading_rookie (7 February 2008)

> I would suggest your pocket knife would be of little value, comes back to rarity and demand, was probably issued to all the 199th which was a big unit.




Cheers....I guess it's little things like this one always discounts when thinking they might have something of value...it ain't rare!.


----------

